# Solved: Google chrome not working



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi, I have a problem with Google Chrome.
when I try running it, it doesn't open.
I uninstalled it a few times.
I tried finding a solution in the Google forums.
I have a Kaspersky antivirus and the pc is running on windows 8.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Is your Windows 8 a upgrade or clean install?
Where did you get your copy of Windows 8 and what version is it?


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

actually it came with the pc it's not an upgrade and it was working perfectly until yesterday


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

if I run it as administrator it opens a grey screen


----------



## Shoppingmonk (Dec 27, 2012)

clear the history and make it as default then try once


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it is very possible that Kaspersky protection is blocking Chrome, because Chrome auto-updates and unless you tell Kaspersky that it is OK to allow it, KIS will block the new/changed program

Open Kaspersky settings & remove chrome from list of authorised or approved programs & then allow Kaspersky to find & re-allow it


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

Shoppingmonk said:


> clear the history and make it as default then try once


actually as you can see in my previous post : I CANT OPEN ANYTHING IT JUST SHOWS A GREY BLANK SCREEN



dvk01 said:


> it is very possible that Kaspersky protection is blocking Chrome, because Chrome auto-updates and unless you tell Kaspersky that it is OK to allow it, KIS will block the new/changed program
> 
> Open Kaspersky settings & remove chrome from list of authorised or approved programs & then allow Kaspersky to find & re-allow it


 How? (my Kaspersky is Kaspersky Pure 2.0)


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

if I try installing chrome it shows on the taskbar but no icon or shortcut is shown in the folder or on desktop but if I run it as administrator it opens the grey screen and a shortcut appears in the folder and on desktop. but not working :/


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

turn Kaspersky off completely & see if Chrome works 

I haven't used pure but normally with Kaspersky products, all you need to do is right click the icon in sys tray & select disable


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

I found the solution, it's not about Kaspersky, the problem was in compatibility.
it was set for windows xp service pack 3 but I changed it to windows 7 (the pc is windows 8).


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

have you tried running it without any compatibility settings
Chrome should be fully compliant with W8


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

yes I disabled the compatibility yesterday but I didn't have the time to post it but it works fine now


----------

